# car idles rough and backfires, need help!



## customgus (May 30, 2006)

i have a 96 nissan altima. When i start my car it starts, but then seems to want to cut off after a few minutes. As i pus on the gas it makes it worse, the car backfires from the exhaust. Sounds like someone is shooting at you. Any help would be appreciated.
thanks paul


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

customgus said:


> i have a 96 nissan altima. When i start my car it starts, but then seems to want to cut off after a few minutes. As i pus on the gas it makes it worse, the car backfires from the exhaust. Sounds like someone is shooting at you. Any help would be appreciated.
> thanks paul



Could be many things,. If possible give us somemore information. When was the car last tuned up, how many miles. Is the engine light on and has the computer been scanned for any codes? 

Frank


----------



## customgus (May 30, 2006)

i have put a scanner on it, and no codes. I just changed out the bpt valve, egr solenoid, and egr pipe. I also made sure the hoses for the egr valve and anything else that had to do with it. I changed my spark plugs, wires, fuel filter, air filter, the knock sensor and egr valve flow malunction pulled up on the scanner and i fixed it and cleared those codes.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

customgus said:


> i have put a scanner on it, and no codes. I just changed out the bpt valve, egr solenoid, and egr pipe. I also made sure the hoses for the egr valve and anything else that had to do with it. I changed my spark plugs, wires, fuel filter, air filter, the knock sensor and egr valve flow malunction pulled up on the scanner and i fixed it and cleared those codes.



wow, your pumping a lot of cash and time into this. Have you checked to see if the catalytic converter might be getting clogged. Do you smell have gas vapors?


----------



## customgus (May 30, 2006)

i have a hi flow converter, no cat. It has been awhile that i have changed the injectors. I dont smell any gas vapors. I tried to see if there are any hoses loose but i couldnt find any.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

You have to think about this logically. If it is backfiring there means there is unburned fuel entering the exaust and then igniting. Is your car running well (no misfire) and on all cylinders? If it is what do you say you check your ignition timing.


----------

